
New social media code gives thumbs down to Facebook 'likes' - OJFord
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/social-media-new-code-stops-children-clicking-likes-on-facebook-9cf3jw3wk
======
OJFord
I've submitted with original title, but a preferred one might be:

UK watchdog imposes conditions on tech company treatment of U18s

Which is a paraphrasing of the second paragraph.

